# Polarisationsfilter / Polfilter / CPL - Erfahrungen?



## Luuh (29. Juni 2014)

Hallo!
Ich wollte mal fragen ob ihr Erfahrungen mit Polfiltern habt. Angeblich sollten
damit die Spiegelungen in (zum Beispiel) Wasser ja sehr gut unterdrückt werden,
dadurch könnte man dann Teiche oder Aquarien sehr gut fotografieren.

Gruß


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (29. Juni 2014)

Hi Luuh...

Polfilter funtzt und Du kannst durch Wasser knippsen. 

Ich hab nen einfachen und man kann gut entspiegeln damit.


----------

